# Hidden Feelings [NaruSasu FF]



## Morphine (May 15, 2008)

This is an Yaoi fanfic showing the sometimes romantic sometimes violent relationship between Naruto and Sasuke. If you are not a fan of Yaoi or the pairing I  suggest that you don't click the spoiler. Criticisms are very welcome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter One

The both stood there. Truly amazed from what happened. Naruto was gasping and Sasuke was heavily blushed. The touch of his lips still ticked Naruto's.

"Hey ,Naruto!" Somebody called him.

He slowly turned around. Naruto didn't want to get his eyes off from Sasuke. In a second he stared Sakura in the eyes.

"She didn't see anything ,did she?" He hoped at least.

"Want to come with me for some ramen?"

Naruto sighed with relief. Sakura noticed Sasuke and winked to him. In return she got a gold stare. She looked away to Naruto who was hesitating.

"It's not like Naruto to think about ramen. What's going on?"

Naruto figured out what she was thinking and said:

"Yes! Ramen! Way to go ,Sakura! I'm hungry!"

She also sighed with relief. "Every thing's ok."

He followed her then quickly turned around to send Sasuke an air kiss. Smiling brightly, Sasuke caught it. Confused ,but nevertheless happy Naruto thought:

"What's going on?!?... Sasuke kissed me... and... I kissed back... does that mean I'm gay?"

His ramen got cold and he didn't eat it. Sakura was even more confused than him.

"His sudden personality change or whatever it is is really strange... What on earth has gotten into him?"

Surprisingly Sasuke wasn't confused. Not in the slightest. He was happy and for a little forgot about his goal. To kill his brother Itachi.

Orochimaru was confused though. Seing such happiness in his student was truly amazing. His natural curiosity made him ask:

"What's going on ,Sasuke? Why are you so happy?"

"Sensei? Whata re you talking about?"

His face expression changed from happy to indifferent. Just as it was before. A mask to fool his sensei. And he even thought he succeeded.

***

Out of breath and aroused they broke the kiss only to let some oxygen in their lungs. A surprised squeal was herd. Naruto and Sasuke were deep in the woods and didn't think that anyone could see them. Both surprised and intrigued they turned around and saw Hinata hyuga. Her eyes were wide open and she looked as if someone died.

"Hinata!... I can explain..." Naruto said. Sasuke was smiling widely.

"Hey ,Hinata! How are you?" He greeted.

Hinata ran away ,crying. For a second Sasuke thought that Naruto will follow her ,but he turned around ,laughing.

"I guess she was surprised..."

Well hidden Orochimaru was watching.

"Very interesting indeed. So that's what he's happy about."

***

"And they were kissing!" Hinata told Sakura who dropped her cup of tea on the floor.

"Kissing? You must have seen something else."

"No. I am possitive. When they heard me they turned around they were both surprised and out of breath."

"So that's why he was acting so strange..."

Sakura concluded while cleaning up the pieces of the cup from the floor.

***

"See you later..." He hesitated... calling him a name like 'sweety' would be strange so Naruto waved goodbye and went home. So did Sasuke.

Naruto found Hinata and Sakur at his place. They were both sitting on his bed.

"Hello... so what's up?"

"You are up! You kissing Sasuke!" They both angrily said.

"Ahh!" He shouted. "How do you know about that ,Sakura?"

"Who cares? The important thing is why the hell were you kissing Sasuke?"

Naruto felt the anger in his rise.

"Who are you to judge? Who are you to tell me what I can or can't do?" He shouted.

Surprised she started studdering:

"Well... we... ll it's just that..."

"What? What? You can't tell me what to do! It's my life!"

Orochimaru was waiting for Sasuke to come home.

"Hello ,Sasuke."

"Hello ,sensei! What's up?"

"Oh ,nothing. Nothing as interesting as what you've been up to."

"Me? Sensei ,did you follow me?" There was fear in his voice.

"What would your big brother say?"

"Sensei ,I do not care what he would say I am disappointed. How could you follow me?"

"I thought you wanted to break your bond with Naruto. That didn't look like braking it."

"That is non of you business ,sensei."

"Oh ,isn't it? As my student and object of string desire I care for you."

"Desire? Bullshit! If I was an object of desire you would have done something about it."




2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10

11

12

13

14

15

16

17

18

18

19

20

21

22


23

24

25

26

27

28

29


30

31​


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

gay. GAY!!! i support the pairng, this is just natural... GAY!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2008)

here's the next chapter and it's even longer than the first  I have nothing to do at school so I write  glad you support the pairing 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Two

_"A secret like this won't be a secret for long when those two know it."_ Naruto thought.

"I am really sorry, Naruto. I shouldn't have..."

He stayed silent. This breaking into his personal life truly made him unhappy.

"You can stay as long as you like." He said and slowly dragged himself to the door. After he went out Hinata quietly said:

"Maybe we did diserve this."

***

Sasuke stayed silent too. "Sensei is toying with me."

"Sasuke, don't be like that. it doesn't matter if you have a relationship with a boy or a girl. But don't forget that girls like you too. you attract them so much. Don't you remember when you were younger? They chased you like wolves." He smiled at the thought of it.

"You are right, sensei. I must go now."

"Where?"

"I will come back soon."

***

A kunoichi. She looked his age. Green eyes, black.

"Pretty." He just said.

She heard him tough. No matter how silent he was. Sasuke understood his presense was so he appeared in front of her.

"Sasuke Uchiha." She mumbled. She didn't look interested, but she truly was.

"I heard that you left the Hidden Leaf Village." She continued.

"I did." He cofirmed and continued looking at her. She intrugued. _"She doesn't look interested."_

"So why are you?" She shouted. "Stop toying with me. I know why you're here... I think... You want to see if girls still like you... living with Orochimaru-sama... he told you that..."

His eyes widened.

"How do you know that?"

"I am not a kunoichi. I am a jounin. My name is Rain."

"Rain..." He paused. "It seems like you know Orochimaru."

She giggled.

"Oh, yes. He was my sensei too. Orochimaru was quite disappointed that i turned out good."

"Are you by any chace related to Anko?"

"Well not blood makes us close. We are friends." She smiled.

"And before you ask I'm three years older than you. So that makes me.. 18."

"I am jounin level."

"Not an actual jounin tough. So what? Am I supposed to say I am interested. Alright I am. You are sexy, smart and skilled. What else do you want me to say? Go now. He is waiting."

Part satisfied part guilty he returned home.

"Well how did it go?"

_"What to say?"_ He thought.

***

The steam from the ramen bowl was tickling his nostrils, but he wasn't hungry.

_"What could Sasuke be doing?"_ He truly was curious. The sudden change in their relationship amazed him. _"He doesn't look different. What if Orochimaru made him?... No! He wouldn't do anything like that."_

The seed of suscpicion was planted.

***

Kakshi Hatake was reading "Make-Out-Tactics" when someone knocked on his door. While mumbling:

"Who could it be?... I haven't finished the book yet.."

He went to open. Sakura Haruno was leaning on the door frame, smiling.

"Kakashi-sensei! I know something interesting!"

"You do?" He asked while fully opening the door.

"Yes!" She said and went in.

"I'm all ears."

"Well I said that I won't tell, but it's too spicy to keep for ,yself."

Kakshi closed the book and put it on the coffe table.

"Go on."

"Hinata saw Sasuke and Naruto kissing in the woods!" She blurted out at last.

Kakshi was so amazed he removed a part of his mask so Sakura could see both his eyes wide opened.

She laughed.

"That's how I reacted too."

Kakashi wasn't going to tell anyone tough.

***

"Normal." He said indifferently. "I still have it. All the bitches like em. Even Rain."

"Rain?" Orochimaru shouted. "You met rain?"

"Oh, yes. She truly is advanced. Wish I could become that good."

"Oh, you are even better. More advanced. You can even become a Sannin like me."

Sasuke smiled. _"More advanced."_ At the thought of Naruto, Sasuke felt butterflies in his smotach. _"I have to go and see him."_

***

"This is such a drag." Shikamaru moaned while sweeping the floor. "Why would Asuma make me do such a thing? It's not a ninja's job to do such things." He continued moaning.

"Shikamaru!" Temari called.

He threw the broom, looked at the mirror, made sure he looks ok and opened the door.

"Hello, Temari. What's up?"

"Oh, you know. The usual. Want to go for a walk?"

"Haven't sweeping the floor yet."

She laughed, went in and with her wind jutsu sweeped the floor.

"Oh! Thank you, Temari. you're great."

Her confidence made him smile.

_"She is bossy sometimes, but what beautiful eyes she has..."_

He thought and looked at the clouds.

"Oh, how I wish I was a cloud."

Temari giggled.

"A cloud, huh?"

"I said that, didn't I?" He laughed.

"Anyway were are we going?"

She rolled her eyes.

"Like I said we'll go for a walk and then we can grab a snack at my place."

"Sounds like a date."

Temari blushed heavily.


----------



## kami_amaterasu (May 17, 2008)

aaaawwww..............cute paring, yes!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2008)

blak... temari and shikamaru are akward when talking, but the pairing is so cool!!


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2008)

yes they are kind of strange cuz they both don't know what 2 say 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Three

"The wood is no longer safe to go. Have a better idea?" Naruto asked while nervously looking around. They were at Ichiraku's Ramen for a quick lunch.

"Maybe... what do you say we go to my place?"

Naruto lifted his eyebrows.

"Your place, huh? Where Orochimaru and Kabuto are?"

"They ain't there now. Wento to some kind of a mission thing. You know to do some evil stuff perhaps." He smiled brightly.

_"He does look somehow worried. What could be on his mind? He's not embarssed of me, is he? I mean I did leave the village and here I am now..."_

_"Oh, Sasuke... how will we make this work? I know you ain't lying you couldn't be...."_

Sasuke put his hand on Naruto's and gave him a convinsing look.

***

Gaara looked at Temari kind of strange when she entered, followed by Shikamaru.

"What is he doing here?" He asked without even looking at him.

"Gaara! Watch what you say!"

"Meaning? I leave the Hidden Sand Village rarely. Here I am to see you and what do you do? Leace and bring him?"


"As a Kazekage you must be at your village."

"My village? What are you saying, Temari? It's your village too! You live there!"

***

Kaksahi poured some tea and sat opposite Sakura.

"This is very akward. I never thought that might happened."

"I don't think even they did. I mean there have always been attraction, but I didn't think it was that kind of an attraction."

She giggled.

"Yes. Very strange indeed."

***

"Oh, please, Hinata calm down! This is no big deal." Lee tried to calm her, but she cried even louder.

"Ho... how... did..." She continued crying.

"I'm sure it's a one time thing."


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

wow....... look what you did naruto.... you made hinata cry... bastard.


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> wow....... look what you did naruto.... you made hinata cry... bastard.



so what? she'll be ok! she's that type of a girl that would gave a crisis after such an experience  it's ok


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

omg... that just reminded me of something i saw on youtube.. i forget the official name, but the girls of naruto plan to make lee and.. gaara... i hate that... together, hinata LEADS THE GROUP. Itachi puts her down and then hinata says she's going off. she gets off. sasuke is hears the conversation and actually warns his brother not to go outside..
itachi says he sees something, he goes out, then, it says 'Itachi is disconnected'. and everybody is silent. Then a minute later, hinata comes back on. 
DO YOU GET IT????


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> omg... that just reminded me of something i saw on youtube.. i forget the official name, but the girls of naruto plan to make lee and.. gaara... i hate that... together, hinata LEADS THE GROUP. Itachi puts her down and then hinata says she's going off. she gets off. sasuke is hears the conversation and actually warns his brother not to go outside..
> itachi says he sees something, he goes out, then, it says 'Itachi is disconnected'. and everybody is silent. Then a minute later, hinata comes back on.
> DO YOU GET IT????



Yes! Damn you, Hinata! What did you do with Itachi?!!?

Anyway here's the next chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Four

_"What a drag... here they are having a fight... all because of me... I should have stayed in my place sweeping the floor." _Thought Shikamaru.

Temari shouting things like : "You never loved me!" or "How can you say that?". They were shouting one over the other so Shikamaru couldn't understand most of it.

                Meantime a Shikamaru's Appartment

"Shikamaru!" Asuma called. He checked in all the rooms. 'He is gone!" Asuma said.

"Oh, really? You don't say." Kuremnai said sarcastically.

"He is! He's not in any of the rooms." He said. Asuma was too distracted to notice her tone.

"Pointless." She grunted.

***

"Now now all will be ok." Lee tried to make the crying girl feel better.

"It won't!" She sobbed.

Happily for Lee TenTen and Nej came by.

"What's wrong with her?" Neji asked without any interested whatsoever.

"She saw naruto and Sasuke kissing." lee explained briefly.

TenTen fainted in Neji's arms. He blushed.

Lee laughed. "Told you she likes you." He adressed Neji and for a moment got his eyes off from the still sobbing Hinata.

"What do you mean?" He asked cluelessly.

"Oh, please. Don't play dumb. She didn't fall on the floor she fell in your arms."

"Normal. I was behind her."

TenTen woke up just in time to stop the argumen before Neji could say: "I'm happy she fell in my arms."

After TenTen could stand on her feet Neji approached Hinata.

"Oh, please cheer up." He lifted her head and gently wiped her tears. "I promise you I will find out what happened. I will make him explain."

Neji left the room. tenTen and Lee said in chorus:

"What the hell?"

"I never expacted..." Lee started.

"Me too." tenTen interupted him and the both looked at Hinata. She looked better.

***

Sakura left kakshi's appartment. just when he thought he could continue reading the book he heard orochimaru's voice.

"Interesting, don't you think?" He asked and appeared a second later. kakshi stared him in the yellow eyes.

"Yes." He said briefly.

"And?" He encouraged him to continue.

"And nothing. That's all."

"You disappoint me, kakshi. I thought that you would like to know what Naruto's doing at the moment."

***

Naruto followed sasuke to his place, but he was wary. Not that he didn't trust Sasuke. It was Orochimaru he doubted.

"Are you sure he's not here?" He asked while stepping in the dimey lit room ahead.

"Yes. I am possitive. Anyway he knows about you and me."

"He does?" naruto asked before he tripped over something. instinctively he grabbed sasuke's hand and they both fell. Sasuke on top of naruto. After a couple of seconds ,in which they were both shocked, sasuke kissed naruto.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

......... pink? the text is pink? wtf..................

WHAT THE FUCK???? ugh.. i know that the fanfic is about them but it just sends a shiver down my spine everytime.... and it was predictable too!!! UGH!!


----------



## Hyuuga In Combat Boots (May 19, 2008)

Ahhhh...Young love. ^_^
That has got to be one of the better yaois I've read in a really, really, long time. (Unless you count Harry Potter ones. Those get creepy.)


----------



## Morphine (May 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ......... pink? the text is pink? wtf..................
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK???? ugh.. i know that the fanfic is about them but it just sends a shiver down my spine everytime.... and it was predictable too!!! UGH!!



wtf? what was predictable about it?!?! I like it [LMAO]

thanks for the nice comment,Hyuuga In Combat Boots


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Five

Naruto and Sasuke were laying on the floor. They didn't need to say anything. They understood eachother without words.

Neji Hyuga entered the room. That made Naruto jump up and shout:

"WTF? What are you doing here?"

Neji laughed coldly.

"Hello to you too, Naruto." He nodded to Sasuke who didn't bother to stand up. His Sharingan was activated tough. Sasuke was ready to protect naruto if he needed it.

Naruto was about to loose it.

"Oh, please! enough with the greetings! What do you want?"

Neji grunted.

"You, fool. You don't know what you did."

"What did I do?" He asked, confused.

"You only care about yourself. Poor Hinata is crying because of you."

It was time for Sasuke to step in. He stood up and quickly appeared behind Neji. He whispered in his ear:

"Stay out of it. You go and calm her. I don;t have the slightest interest in her feelings. If you don't want to start a fight I sugest that you get the hell out."

Naruto watched Neji leave in amazement.

"What did you say to him?"

"Oh nothing." Said Sasuke and playfuly bit his ear.

***

"Tell me do you aprove his actions?" Asked Oro.

"It's not business to interfere."

"Oh, don't be like that. You must think something."

"If you must know I don't aprove it."

"Do something about it then."

***

"Enough!" Shouted Shikamaru.

Gaara and Temari looked at him both shocked.

"That's such a drag... Gaara, I do not want to interfee with your relationship with Temari. So return the favour by not interefering in my relationship with her."

Surprisingly for both of them Gaara nodded.

"You are right."

***

"He must have been drunk." TenTen said.

"Ma... maybe you're right." Hinata studdered.

"Where could Neji be?" Asked Lee. "He has been gone for a long time."

Neji came back obviously unsuccesful.

"Well? how did it go?" Asked TenTen.

"It didn't. There is no point in all this let him be."

"What?!?" Hinata shrieked. "What do you mean? For fuck sakes you said you'll make him explain!!! If you won't I will." She said and went out.

Neji was shocked and wide eyeded.

"WTF?!?" Neji and Lee shouted.

***

"Naruto Uzumaki!"

Naruto quickly got his shirt on and looked at Hinata.

"What?"

"You explain right now!" She then saw sasuke too. He didn't bother to put his shirt on tough. He was comfortable that way.

"Oh, hello, Hinata. We are having a day full of visitors. All from the Hyuga clan. Who's next? Hiashi?"

"Explain? Wha... what?" he studdered.

"All of this!"

"Oh, sommon! Give me a break here! Why do all I mean all of you interfere in my personal life? That wasn't supposed to be known by anyone."

"That doesn't mean he's embarassed." Added Sasuke.




hope it wasn't predictable didn't see the perdictablesness of the last one tough


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

wow.. hinata is a bit.. pissed. she didn't faint, she didn't twitch her fingers, and she is obviously mad. a to make it worse, sasuke won't put on his shirt.... jackass..


----------



## Morphine (May 21, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> wow.. hinata is a bit.. pissed. she didn't faint, she didn't twitch her fingers, and she is obviously mad. a *to make it worse, sasuke won't put on his shirt.... jackass*..



nope! that ain't worse! that's the good part! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Six

"Because I love you." She sobbed.

"You what?" He shrieked.

"Oh, fuck." Moaned Sasuke.

_"He'll fall for it."_ He sadly thought.

"Oh, please! you can't be that dumb. I've loved you since the first second I saw you."

"What the hell are you trying to do now? Can't you see that I'm happy?"

"Oh! Damn me! I forgot that all you care for is yourself." She disappered.

"What was that all about?"

***

Asuma and Kurenai were having lunch at Ichiraku's ramen when they heard well known phrase:

"That's it, Lee! let the power of Youth explode!"

And the saw Rock and Gai chasing squirrel.

"Come back, Fluffy!" Called Lee.

"What's going on, Gai?" Asked Kurenai. Gai suddenly stopped and smiled brightly.

"Oh, hello, Kurenai!" He nodded to Asuma. "Well we are chasing Lee's pet squirerel." They heard Lee cry out:

"Gai-sensei!"

They looked at him. Poor Lee was stuck on a tree and hanging like a pair of pants. The only thinh holding him was his right leg. Gai freed him in a snap.

"Oh, Lee... where did Fluffy go?"

"I'm sorry, Gai-sensei. Fluffy's really quick one one moment he was climbing on the tree and the next he was gone."

"It's ok. We'll track him down." They continued running.

Kurenai grunted.

"They're funny." Said Asuma.

***

"TenTen playinh with a kunai. Twirling it with her dream.

"I'm sure all will be ok. They are probably talking about it right now." She said.

Neji was practising his ultimate deffense. TenTen had just finished throwing her weapons at him. All she had left was that kunai.

"Maybe... maybe not."

"Who carse anyway? Why are you so preoccupied with her? When will you pay me some atteantion?"

He turned around.

"Pay you attention? Don't I?"

"Not as much as you pay as you pay her. I like you, Neji. Maybe you haven't noticed, but I do."

He stayed silent for a while.

"I'm not that good in expressing my feelings. But I've liked you for some time too."

The both stood there. Silent without moving. He took her hand and agresively pulled he into his arms. Then Neji kissed her.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 21, 2008)

................ fluffy? lee... gai........ not saying what im thinking..
neji.... dude.... at least say something.... but good timing on the kiss.


----------



## Morphine (May 22, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ................ fluffy? lee... gai........ *not saying what im thinking..*neji.... dude.... at least say something.... but good timing on the kiss.



say it say it! sayyyy it!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Seven

"Well... she said she loves you. I wonder how you didn't notice that. It was obvious." Said Sasuke.

"What do you mean? You knew?"

"Of course! They all knew she did. Only you didn;t."

"Oh, well... it doesn't matter now, does it?"

"Guess not."

Sasuke pulled him sloser and tackled him on the floor. Then he stroke his cheek, playing with his whiskers. That made him purr.

"You're cute."

***

"I wonder if they are found that squirrel." Said Kurenai while standing up.

"Maybe... I wonder is Shikamaru is home"

"My my you are worried."

***

"Ok... I guess I'll see you later." Said Shikamaru while stepping out.

"Yes! Do come again."

"Sure." He sent her an air kiss and continued walking.

_"She likes me... does she like me?... it looks like she does... maybe not... oh, what a drag..."_ He thought.

***

"Stay put." Commanded Lee and turned to his sensei. At last they caught Fluffy, the pet squirrel.

"Gai-sensei, did I thank you for Fluffy? it was really kind of you to give him to me."

"You did, Lee. About thirty times! Forget about it already!"

They both smiled and looked at Fluffy.

***

"Do what?" Asked Kakashi.

"Well stop them!" Cried Oro.

"Why should I? Oh! Yes. I have forgotten that... you want Sasuke for yourself." Oro nodded. His yellow eyes were filled with disappointment.

***

Gaara returned to the Sand Village. he sat on his desk and started reading some reports from the academy teachers when someone knocked on the door.

"Come in." he said and heard someone enter. he lifted his eyes from the reports and saw a girl he didn't know. She had black eyes and bright, long green hair. Her headband said she was from the Leaf Village.

"And you are?"

"Hello, Kazekage-sama." She bowed. "My name is Angel."

"Hello, Angel. you are here because..."

She giggled.

"How rude of me. Tsunade-sama wanted to meet you so we could have a peace pact. She doesn't want war."

Gaara noded.

"Neither do I. Can you wait a little? i have some work. Sit, pease." He noded towards a chair, which she sat on.

Gaara continued reading the reports.

"What the? Oh! Fuck!"

"What is it?" She aksed.

"Thos teachers. Always having some trouble. I hate dealing with that. it's so annoying." He opened the door. "I'll be back shortly."

In a couple of minutes Angel stood up and looked around Gaara's office. She saw a picture of Temari on his desk.

"Who is she? His girlfriend?"

***

"You see now? That's how you deal with pipes." 

He threw the werench and went back to his office.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

oh god... angel? JESUS YOU ARE A MORON!! THAT'S HIS SISTER!! DAMMIT!!!
you're not goin anywhere with it are you? 
about lee and the gai thing... yeah... ill just say it.......... GAY


----------



## Morphine (May 23, 2008)

what? because of the name? well i'll update when i get another reader [no offense]


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

CRY!! update... NOW DAMMIT!!


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2008)

There's some grammar mistakes here and there, but overall very good.


----------



## Morphine (May 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> There's some grammar mistakes here and there, but overall very good.



oh sorry for that english isn't my first language ,but I try as hard as I can 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Eight 

Gaara opened the door and saw Angel holding Temari's picture.

"Who is she?" She asked and sounded kind of jealous. Gaara giggled.

"My older sister. Who did you think she was?"

She sighed.

"Your girlfriend."

"I don't have one." He said sadly and pouted.

"You're single? Really? I don't believe it."

"Why not?"

"Cause you're pretty. Thought girls were killing each other to be with you."

"Not yet."

She giggled.

"Have some interest?" He continued in a flirty tone.

***

"Why the hell does he do that to me?" Asked Oro.

"What?"

"He's punishing me and I know it."

"For what?"

"Cause I refused. Didn't want to spoil him."

"You mean?"

"Yes."

***

"Do you think someone else will come?" Naruto asked while wrestling with Sasuke on the floor. A bit out of breath he responded:

"The next one that comes will get an ass whooping Sasuke style."

Naruto giggled. "Really?"

"You bet." He said. Naruto was about to give him a kiss when Kabuto coughed just to show he was there. Sasuke turned his eyes away from Naruto and grinned.

"Now you'll see." He said and stood up ready to charge at Kabuto.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

well.. i now see where the gaara part is going... hint hint: im getting jealous.. so im ignoring that

and ill just focus on others... like..
GO SASUKE!! KICK KABUTOS ASS!!!


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2008)

don't be jealous, Clara cause he's MINE MUAHAHAHA


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Nine

"You're freakin' dead, Kabuto!" He laughed and hit him with chidori. It was far too easy to do now, Sasuke didn't even get out of breath. Kabuto flew back and hit the wall.

"I don't like unannounced visitors." Said Sasuke while flickering his eyes at Naruto.

"Great!" He cheered.

Kabuto on the other hand didn't make a move... he couldn't...

***

"Oh, yes, I do have interest." She said, sent him an air kiss and disappeared.

"Very nice." He said. "My luck might be changing already."

***

"Wait a sec. Did he want to..."

"Oh, yes. He begged me to."

"That is strange."

"I dont think so. Ever since he first saw me he was craving for my power. That's what he came for, but eventually he wanted something else too..."

***

She impatiently knocked on the door.

"Come out dammit come out..."

Shikamaru went out with a pie in his hands. "Hello, Temari. What is..."

She interupted him with a kiss.


----------



## ArtisBang (May 25, 2008)

Yeah i see soma mistakes word there its okay but its Good ^^




No Way To Go , Bang !! Its Real Art


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2008)

ArtisBang said:


> Yeah i see soma mistakes word there its okay but its Good ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

MM!!! IGNOREING THE GAARA PART!! IM GETTING TOOO JEALOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> MM!!! IGNOREING THE GAARA PART!! IM GETTING TOOO JEALOUS!!!!!!



 don't be i said: he's mine! lol no matter another reply you'll see what happens next...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

MM!!! ILL IGNORE IT!! LALALALAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> MM!!! ILL IGNORE IT!! LALALALAAAAAAA!!!!!!!



oh really? i won't let you! MUAHAHAHA Gaara likes Angel LALALAl Gaara likes Angel LALALA


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

AGHHH!! SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP!!! AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (May 26, 2008)

no new readers? awww


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

if you don't put up a chapter ill hunt you down and force barney down on you! ew.....


----------



## Morphine (May 27, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> if you don't put up a chapter ill hunt you down and force barney down on you! ew.....



wtf Clara? barney? better get a chapter then 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Ten

"Is he dead?" asked naruto while approaching Kabuto. He kicked him just to see if he will move. He didn't, but moaned:

"wtf? Get off of me you, idiot!"

"wtf?" Sasuke shouted. "Oh, yeah you're gonna die now!" He roared.

***

He was wallking around the his office, waiting for her to come again. when he got really impatient she appeared. Her green hair was on a polnytail and her black eyes shined brightly.

"Oh, hello!" she greeted him while going closer. "Were you waiting for me?"

He nodded astonished by her looks.

"Or maybe you were waiting for this." She giggled and kissed him.

***

"wtf?" He shrieked after they broke the kiss. "Oh! I meant...." He freakin fainted in front of her. She laughed.

"What a moron! No matter... I like him."


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

JESUS!! im not paying attention to the gaara part so no one tell me anything!!! at the kabuto.. wow.... dude... sasuke.. you are tempermental.


----------



## Morphine (May 29, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> JESUS!! im not paying attention to the gaara part so no one tell me anything!!! at the kabuto.. wow.... dude... sasuke.. you are tempermental.



since there's no one else here I guess i'll have to say something... or maybe not? you'll kill me if i do.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Eleven

"Oh, fuck! Sasuke! Did you really have to kill him? Seriously it doesn't look pretty." Said Naruto and turned his eyes from Kabuto.

"Yes. He called you an idiot and payed. Damn him!"

"Seriously, honey bunny, he really looks nasty. I mean look at the angle his hand is standing in."

"Forget about him and concentrate on me." He said flirtyly and.... well they made out [Clara barfed]

***

"Wow! You taste good." He said and licked her lips.

'We'd better go and meet Tsunade-sama."


***

Shikamaru woke up in Temari's bed.

"wtf? Did we?"

She laughed.

"You must be delirious."


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (May 29, 2008)

awesome i love it clara going to be so totally pissedwell i would to cause my ino is my ino


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2008)

sexy_jutsu_fan said:


> awesome i love it clara going to be so totally pissedwell i would to cause my ino is my ino



glad u like it 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Twelve

Tsunade was reading some papers when Angel and Gaara appeared. He had her lipstick on his neck. Tsunade smiled.

_"Must have had some fun."_

"Hello, Tsunade-sama. This is Kazekage Gaara."

"I see. Sit, please."

A little nervous ,but still arowsed he sat on a chair opposite Tsunade.

"So... Angel told me you'd like to have a peace pact." He started.

"Yes. It would be the best thing for our villages."

***

"Oh." He said sadly.

"Look, if I wanted to I wouldn't have done it when you were unconcious." She winked.


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (May 31, 2008)

um could you be a little more direct on whose talking at that momement. like

Garra: It would be the best thing for our villiages.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

EWWWWWWW!!!!!!! EW EW EW EW!! I DIDNT READ THE GAARA PART!! I DIDNT!!! IM SAYING EW TO THE SASUKE NARUTO PART!! EW!! 
and god dammit temari, that's just sick.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 1, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> EWWWWWWW!!!!!!! EW EW EW EW!! I DIDNT READ THE GAARA PART!! I DIDNT!!! IM SAYING EW TO THE SASUKE NARUTO PART!! EW!!
> and god dammit temari, that's just sick.



lol Clara 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Thirteen

At last Orochimaru-sama went back to his house. He went in on Sasuke and Naruto who both wide eyeded got some clothes on.

"Hello." He hissed and laughed. "And what happened to poor Kabuto?"

"He interupted us." Said Sasuke. "You aren't mad, are you, sensei?"

***

"I see." Said Tsunade and looked at her pig which oinked in approval.

Gaara looked at the pig too then turned his eyes to Angel and winked.

***

"Seriously? You mean something can work out between us?" Asked Shikamaru.

"Of course." She giggled. "Why not?"


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 1, 2008)

awesome just awesome


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

ew/... tsunade!! how could you! EW EW EW!! TRAITOR!! and good god man... i sort of expected for you to make oro say 'May I join in?' THAT WOULD BE FUNNY!!!


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 1, 2008)

yea that would have en hilarious


----------



## scottlw (Jun 1, 2008)

lol some ones high.


----------



## Gentle_Wolf (Jun 1, 2008)

I love your story ©DarkLight.^-^ I can't wait to read the next chapter.^^

SASUNARU FORVER!XO XD


----------



## Morphine (Jun 2, 2008)

Gentle_Wolf said:


> I love your story ?DarkLight.^-^ I can't wait to read the next chapter.^^
> 
> SASUNARU FORVER!XO XD



yay! narusasu fan! reps for you!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Fourteen

"No. Of course not. He was never important to me. He was just a pawn on in my game of chess. You are different. So is your half nude friend." His eyes glided on Naruto's body.

***

"I hope that we can do this quick. I have some business to get back to." He looked at Angel, letting her know that she was the business.

"Alright." Tsunade hand him the pact all that was left was his signature.

***

"Sakura!" Lee called.

"Yes?" She came out of her house to see Lee, who was holding Fluffy.

"A squirrel!"

"For yo..you." He choked.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

............. WTF OROCHIMARU YOU ARE A PERVERT!! YOU FUCKIN MICHEAL JACKSON FOLLOWER!! GO TO HELL YOU PERVERT BASTARD!! YOU!!............. (goes on and on and on)
second me: she is soo pissed right now... you're not stopping her unless orochimaru gets killed in some way man.


----------



## Gentle_Wolf (Jun 2, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ............. WTF OROCHIMARU YOU ARE A PERVERT!! YOU FUCKIN MICHEAL JACKSON FOLLOWER!! GO TO HELL YOU PERVERT BASTARD!! YOU!!............. (goes on and on and on)
> second me: she is soo pissed right now... you're not stopping her unless orochimaru gets killed in some way man.



Yay!You killed the p*d*p****!^o^

?DarkLight?Not sure what reps are on this,but thanks any ways!^.^


----------



## Morphine (Jun 3, 2008)

Gentle_Wolf said:


> Yay!You killed the p*d*p****!^o^
> 
> ?DarkLight?Not sure what reps are on this,but thanks any ways!^.^



reps is when i give you reputation points when i click the little tree thing above your avy a pop-up menu appears and I check: I approve the post and write something this way your reputation increases. if you have 3000 points 1000 post and six months of membership you become an established member  that's what I want to i need some rep points more so i've added it in my sig  i hope you understood
 and wtf?!? Clara! no saying bad things to Oro! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Fifteen

"Sasuke?" He unsurely said. "Is he like hitting on me or something?"

Sasuke giggled.

"I think so. No worries you're all mine." He winked.

Oro laughed in approval.

"So I hope we're clear it's all ok. I will go now leave you alone."

He disappeared.

"Gawd he was here so long..."

***

Gaara signed without hesitation and quickly said: "Goodbye. Common, Angel get moving."

***

"For me? Really?"

"Yes." He choked.

"Thank you!" She started jumping up and down and hugged Lee-who heavily blushed.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 3, 2008)

........ oro......... are you related with micheal jackson? i swear... same habits from same relatives...

..... squirrel? Squirrel? SQUIRREL!! KILL DE SQUIRREL!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 4, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ........ oro......... are you related with micheal jackson? i swear... same habits from same relatives...
> 
> ..... squirrel? Squirrel? SQUIRREL!! KILL DE SQUIRREL!!



no killing it! i'll update when i have some more replies...


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 6, 2008)

still good as ever no killing the squirrel the squirrel is precious you must not kill precious me want precious

uh no not cool me so totally not cool


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 6, 2008)

..... lord of the rings?? I CAN DO THAT VOICE!!!
MY precious!!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 6, 2008)

*LMAO...All these posts are making me crack up...Clara especially...anyways Im not a big fan of the pairing of NAruo and Sasuke but I find this very funnii...Update SOON! =]*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 7, 2008)

no update until my other, fortgotten fics get replies


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 7, 2008)

*...UR MAKING US WAIT...SO LONG...SO...NOT...FAIR...*
*DARKLIGHT TURNS AROUND*
ANIFREAK: *PULLS OUT SHOTGUN...BONGS HER ON THE HEAD*
*DARKLIGHTS FALLS...UNCONSIOUS*
......................................................hehe...=]


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2008)

AnimeFreakTard said:


> *...UR MAKING US WAIT...SO LONG...SO...NOT...FAIR...*
> *DARKLIGHT TURNS AROUND*
> ANIFREAK: *PULLS OUT SHOTGUN...BONGS HER ON THE HEAD*
> *DARKLIGHTS FALLS...UNCONSIOUS*
> ......................................................hehe...=]



no update when i'm dead!


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 8, 2008)

poor darklight may she/he? rest in peace now I going to party


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 8, 2008)

*Hey...your making me feel bad...I didn't kill him/her...she/he is unconcious...not dead...which means...YOU CAN STILL TYPE!...hehe =]((I don't like making gender mix-ups are you a guy or a girl?))*


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 8, 2008)

srry to make you feel bad wasen't trying to it's just that darklight wrote I'm dead or something like that so yea srry for that and I believe darklight is a she.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 9, 2008)

sexy_jutsu_fan said:


> srry to make you feel bad wasen't trying to it's just that darklight wrote I'm dead or something like that so yea srry for that and I believe darklight is a she.



 that's unclear? wtf? ofc i'm a girl! a fan of yaoi can't be a boy as far as I know! anyway on my profile picture i have a pic of myself you can see and make sure!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

....... no chappy? 
*hits dark in head* bad... MAKE CHAPPY


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2008)

ok chappy! for Clara!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Sixteen

"You sure I can take care of it?" Sakura asked after Lee explained Flyffy's daily agenda.

"Yes. I am possitive."

"Is that a bribe?"

"Bribe? No... I just wanted you to like me." Said Lee.

***

"So? What's the secret Mr. I wanna go quickly?" Angel giggled.

"No secret... I just wanted to give you a kiss." Said Gaara and heavily blushed.

"Go on."

***

"I'm bored." Grunted Naruto.

"So? What can I do for you?" Asked Sasuke while winking.

"Well... I was thinking about a little training..."

"Train!" He squealed. "Yes! Let's train!"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

......... wtf? it's like all... OH GOD!! EW EW EW EW EW!! I REALLY HOPE THAT'S NOT SASUKE THINKS TRAINING MEANS!! EEEEWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ......... wtf? it's like all... OH GOD!! EW EW EW EW EW!! I REALLY HOPE THAT'S NOT SASUKE THINKS TRAINING MEANS!! EEEEWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!



no, but there's gonna be a big sasunaru makeout scene in the next chappy!not this one the next


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Seventeen

Kunais flew in the air. Of course no one really got the other one. They were too quick and skilled to actually hit one another. 

"Sasuke? You know I'm really bored... I was thinking of something more fun..."

"Yes. I'm bored too no one seems to get no one. Oh! You say fun I have something  in mind. It includes you and me and no clothes..."

Naruto bit his lower lip his mind filled with lust and desire.

"Come closer..."

They kissed Naruto biting Sasuke's lower lip his tongue licking Sasuke's. They both moaned in pleasure.

***

"I do like you. It's true..."

"Really?" Lee was on cloud nine.

"Yes and i'll prove it." She said and kissed him.




------------

thanks -18 you read my other fics too i'm glad you like them p.s. Clara will barf at the last SasuNaru part....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

TOO LATE! BBBBBALLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! AGHH!!! GAGGGG!! BBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! OH GOD MAKE IT STO- BBBBBLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OWWW!! OWWW!! BLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 11, 2008)

*LMAO Clara...I only had a baby barf...but you need a bucket or a bathroom sink...Lolz...BTW This story is getting creepy...*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2008)

this is a sasunaru yaoi fic! i said that in the first chapter and I said alright i am saying now that it can get pretty graphical you don't need to read ya know....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry.... it's just that.. you know... one sec *barfing in trashcan* ok... oh god! *barfs again* i just don't find the couple one to be proud of... *barfs* i mean... emo kid and hyperactive ninja.. doesn't fit at all *barf*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> sorry.... it's just that.. you know... one sec *barfing in trashcan* ok... oh god! *barfs again* i just don't find the couple one to be proud of... *barfs* i mean... emo kid and hyperactive ninja.. doesn't fit at all *barf*



well i'm an emo kid too i don't look very emo, but i wear mostly black and shit and i write poems and stuff and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



cut


 nevermind i think that opposites attract and i really like the pairing...


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 12, 2008)

*OMG...I had no idea you were emo...Oh well...anyways I know the story is getting graphic and I probably shouldn't be reading this stuff but watev...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

im half emo... half..... randomness... ess..ess.... eck...


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 12, 2008)

*Im Normal...I guess...Although I have a temper and I hate people who remind me of myself...*


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 12, 2008)

i wish i wasent preppy it sucks but i can't help but be cheerful but sometimes i'm emo


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2008)

erm... that's the graphical part... don't reed if you are the barfing type...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Eighteen

Slowly getting his shirt off his back his hands were all over his chest. Leaning on the wall Sasuke was on the edge. Naruto's tongue was playing with Sasuke's. He threw his shirt on the ground and tackled him. He climbed on top of him his hands slowly going to his more sensitive part. Naruto was still the one who lead the whole thing. Then Sasuke decided to switch. They rolled on the floor.

"I want you so bad..." He whispered in his ear.

Just when it got really hot and both had only their underwear on someone knocked on the door.

"Shiiiit!" Shouted Naruto and opened the door without bothering to put some clothes on. Their visitor was quite unexpected.

"Tsunade-sama?" He studdred.

"Naruto? That's not what I thought I'd see..."


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 13, 2008)

*LMAO...Tsunade...What did she expect to see? 0.0*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

OMFG!!! TSUNADE WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING??? YOU ASSHOLE!!!
.... inner.... stop going yaoi lover fangirl on me..
inner: NO!! SHE RUINED IT!!!
inner... pills...
inner: but i like to read yaoi!!
... this is senseis fault.. Sorry sensei!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 13, 2008)

*LOlz...I was thinking the same thing...Odd how Clara is able to say things In which I am thinking as well without giving a shit what anyone says =] ((YAYA!!!))...*


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 13, 2008)

nope tsunade-sama was expecting even more than that.lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

......... OH GOD!! UGH!! AHHHH!!!  HELP ME!! BLAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 13, 2008)

*Lmao Clara get a hold of yourself...Here have some Sake...Now If MAtsuMoto ask's If you've Seen AniFreak...I don't exist...Drink Up Sake tastes better in the middle of the day you know...=]*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

SAKE MAKES IT WORSE!! AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 13, 2008)

*Oh well...Have some more Tequila! I noe it's your fave =]*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2008)

Clara!!! don't read if you barf! it was said there before the chappy! get a hold of yourselves all of you! this is yaoi and i like makeout scenes so deal with it! LMAO



*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Nineteen

"What were you expecting to see?" Asked Sasuke when he got up too.

"Well you dressed for starters... and what the hell were you doing?"

Naruto giggled.

"I'm sure you guessed it already."

They were both grinning.

"And to what we owe the pleasure of seeing you today?" Asked Sasuke.

"Well... I was kind of hoping you'd replace me for a while. I have to take a trip..." He interrupted her with a shout:

"Whaaat?!?! Me Hokage after all this time?!?"

"Temporary..." She added.

"Nevermind! I'm gonna be Hokage!!!"


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 14, 2008)

*LMAO...Haha...FUnii =]*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

........ THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ........ THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thank no one there will be a makeout scene soon! even more details! *evil grin*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

AH CRAP!!!!!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 14, 2008)

*ugh...please dont im sick enough already...dont make me barf...they took toommuch blood toomuvh blood!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2008)

AnimeFreakTard said:


> *ugh...please dont im sick enough already...dont make me barf...they took toommuch blood toomuvh blood!!!!!!!!!*



like i already said you don't have to read! ok seriously... a little makeout scene here...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Twenty

"Goodbye." She said and gave him a hug. A couple of steps later Tsunade turned around and yelled: "Make sure I don't find the village destroyed when I come back in two weeks!" Naruto laughed.

When she was nowhere to be seen Naruto turned to Sasuke.

"So, Lord Hokage..." He licked his lips. "What's your first order?"

"Let's see... Get up in _my_ office, get all the things from _my_ desk on the floor, get your shirt off and I'll come in a minute."

"Alrigh, Lord Hokage..."

Naruto went to see Sakura and Hinata.

"I'm Hokage!" He shouted.

"You're what?" Asked Sakura.

"Hokageee! Tsunade-sama made me Hokage untill she comes back! For two weeks! Excuse me now I have some work to go back to."

-----------Hokage Office----------

Sasuke was laying on the desk as he was told. He shrugged a bit as wind was coming from the window.

Lord Hokage entered the room.

"Sasuke? You were waiting! Now let's get to some business."

He climbed on top of him unbuttoning his pants.

"Men Gott is he big!!!! And a little stiff too..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

*holds knife over heart*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *holds knife over heart*



wtf are you doing?!?! don't you dare to kill yourself!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

*puts knife on neck*


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 15, 2008)

........ give me the knife.....* kills self*


----------



## narusaku45345 (Jun 15, 2008)

no give me the knife*stabs selfin the heart*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2008)

so you're all going to die? no point in updating then...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

*holds knife over darks neck* 
type damn you.... I know where the jugular is..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *holds knife over darks neck*
> type damn you.... I know where the jugular is..



ok! typing...

sex content and a bit pervert you know.... Clara this is way too pervert more than usual read at your own risk... not only you all readers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Twenty One

"So?"

"What?" Asked Sasuke and shrugged a bit. They were both laying on the floor.

"Can I name him?"

"Who?" He sat up. "Name who?"

"You know... your... erm... instrument..."

"What are you serious?"

"Sure! And one more thing... that's a Hokage order! So say it's ok."

"Ok. So what's the name?"

"That's hard. I was thinking about Mr.Naughty."

Thet both giggled.

"Damn you,Lord Hokage! You make me happy!"

-----------An hour later--------

"I guess I'll be going now. I need to train and you have Hokage stuff to do."

"Bye,love." Said Naruto and sent him an air kiss.

"Ok. Let's see what I've got to do today. Oh! yes! konohamaru's gonna love this!"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

............ mr.............. naughty? the fuck? what kind of a- ok stop it now...
...............................


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ............ mr.............. naughty? the fuck? what kind of a- ok stop it now...
> ...............................



*i said read at your own risk and stuff and shit i like that name *


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 17, 2008)

*OMg...I BArfed...Mr.Naughty? I should sue...But then again the read at your own risk kinda screws it up XD...((Hey Check out my FanFic it's call NAruto: The Imminence =])) *


----------



## Morphine (Jun 18, 2008)

yes i said *risk* update when my fave reader Clara replies again


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

awww.. fave reader?  so nice!!
BITE IT CASANOVA!!!!
WRITE THE CHAPTER!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 18, 2008)

*Lolz...Where's that Ch.? Listen To Clara...Oh well...Gotta get me my Chinese Food XD...*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> awww.. fave reader?  so nice!!
> BITE IT CASANOVA!!!!
> WRITE THE CHAPTER!!



of course you're my fave reader! you read all my crap and your commenst are fun! so alright here's the update...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Twenty Two

Naruto burtsed in Konohamaru's classrooom.

"Hey, Iruka-sensei! Did you hear!? I'm Hokage!!!" He shouted happily and Konohamaru used sexy jutsu on Naruto. Even tough this was his technique Naruto got a noselbleed and fainted. A second later he jumped up, shouting:

"Konohamaru!!! You can't do this to me! Did you hear!? I'm Hokage!!!"

Konohamaru laughed.

"I knew you'll be one day... or fourteen to be percise." He teased.

Naruto pouted and disappeared. He appeared in the training ground where Sasuke was practising his Kirin.

"Sasuke?"

"Yes?" He turned around and looked questionalbly at him. The gloomy weather made Naruto look even sadder.

"What is it?" He asked again.

"Do you think that I'll really be Hokage one day?"

"Of course." He giggled. "That's what you've been saying that you'll be for years."

"Well... yes I have, but it's a lot of responsabily..."

"What are you backing off!? You can't! That's what you'll be. I'm telling you if you continue this I'll be forced to..." He paused. "Punish you." Added sasuke with a grin.

"Oh! You will?! Let's see that!"

MAKEOUT SCENE


*Spoiler*: __ 



They were rolling in the grass, laughing and giggling.

"So that's what you do? Tackle me to the gound? Weak!" Shouted Naruto and continued grinning.

"No..." A second later he tied him up a tree.

"So what now?! You know I can free myself."

"That I will do..." He cut the rope and _by accident_ cut his shirt too. "I guess you'll have to take this off..."

A bit later they were both shirtless and were making out right there on the grass.



MAKEOUT SCENE


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

*gaggin* oh! OH GOD!! UUGHHH! *gag* OH GOD!! MAKE IT STOP!! AHHH!! *throws up* BLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!! OW!! OW!!! NO ST- BBBLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! OWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *gaggin* oh! OH GOD!! UUGHHH! *gag* OH GOD!! MAKE IT STOP!! AHHH!! *throws up* BLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!! OW!! OW!!! NO ST- BBBLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! OWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!



 it was in a spoiler tag and said: makeout scene... you could have skipped it *smirk*


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 19, 2008)

*...Lolz...This is such a random question but it's hard picturing them like that...Uhm...Do they each have Abs? If so, how many? ((Since they are shirtless))*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 20, 2008)

AnimeFreakTard said:


> *...Lolz...This is such a random question but it's hard picturing them like that...Uhm...Do they each have Abs? If so, how many? ((Since they are shirtless))*



erm... they do.. and what do ya mean how many?!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahaha.. I like it.. 
Keep writing


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

she means is it a six pack, four pack, or just muscular but not showing.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> she means is it a six pack, four pack, or just muscular but not showing.



six pack


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahahaha.. thats hott.. LMAO


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahahaha.. thats hott.. LMAO



sure


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Damn right *drools*
I wana touch.. *touches chest*
Ahahahahaha!!.. *evil grin*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Damn right *drools*
> I wana touch.. *touches chest*
> Ahahahahaha!!.. *evil grin*



*toughes too* damn hot... where's my camera!? hey, sis wanna take some pictures *evil grin*

sa & na: what?! again!?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

"Yess again"

nar: *steps back*.. "cheese"
sas: Let me see it..
Nar: *hands sas the photo*

Photo.. One shirtless boy with two girls on each side of him.. both with their hands touching his hott ass chest.. both with evil grins on their faces.. hehehe


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> "Yess again"
> 
> nar: *steps back*.. "cheese"
> sas: Let me see it..
> ...



yeah! *highvfives her sis*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahahah.. *highfives sis back*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

sasuke is sasugay.
clara doesn't like him.. i mean.. i don't like him....... *........*
blah..
KICK HIM IN THE BALLS!!! 
ill tell you whats really sexy.
gaara without his shirt.. oh lala....


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

AHAHA.. Most definiately..
Gaara is a sexy beast.. LMAO..


*kicks sasuke in the balls*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

LET ME JOIN!!! *takes out ballbreakers and hockey mask* AHAHHHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

*Takes out a bat*
AHAHA.. 
*swigs bat and hits sasuke square in the balls*
ahaha.. my work is done.
*walks out door* he's all yours..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

ok. MINE IS JUST GETTIN STARTED!! AHHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!!!!! *takes out chainsaw* THANK YOU COUSIN JASON!! AHAHAHHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahahaha.. *walks away laughing*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

you know what? Clara left Sasuke with no balls so you can't really do a thing... and damn why always Sasuke!? I never get tired of saying: beat Sakura!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahaha.. *takes the bat and hits sakura in the face*
That better sis??


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. *takes the bat and hits sakura in the face*
> That better sis??



yay!  sure! 
me: die Sakura!
sak: what?
me: *POW*
sak: *dies*
Sas: oh thanks a bunch i hate her
me: me too hey are you ok?
Sas: as well as i can be taking the fact that I was hit in the balls
me: oh, don't worry you'll get better


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahahaha.. i like it.. LMAO

*kicks sakuras dead body*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahahaha.. i like it.. LMAO
> 
> *kicks sakuras dead body*



*joins in kicking the dead sakura* ding dong the bitch is dead!!! :rofl


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahahahah.. YEss!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahahahah.. YEss!!



btw are you  in the anti-sakura FC? i am


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahaha.. no.. I dont really bash on characters but if i'm just joking around then it's alright..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. no.. I dont really bash on characters but if i'm just joking around then it's alright..



ahaha she annoys me so much i just had to join!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

ahaha yeaah understandable..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> ahaha yeaah understandable..



aww i'm too bored without Clara


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

clara is banned.  damn mods... didn't warn her either... ITS SAD!!
so... she left me to take her pl- OMG!!! THE BEANER JUST MADE A MEXICAN JOKE!! AHHHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!! ITS SO FUNNY!!!! AHAHAHAHHHAAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! *falls out of chair* OW!! HAHAHAAA!! I FELLL!! HHHHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
im bored.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahahahahaha.. God sis your fucking funny..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

i never try to be and yet i am... its just weird..
like your hair.
HEY!! I wanted black hair!! Now i look like wednesday from the adams family!! I loves it!!
you look gay.
SHUT THE FUCK UP!! anyways.. chappy?


----------



## -18 (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome, good story!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 23, 2008)

writer's block guys... sorry....


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Its all good sis


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

HOW MANY WRITERS BLOCKS ARE YOU HAVING!?!!?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahaha.. A few.. Obviously..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

it's annoyin! AHH!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Writers block is.. i hate it..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

ahahah no more block at least here :rofl update now


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter: I don't remember which the hell one is next

Two weeks later

Tsunade was slowly walking towards her office. She didn't mind all the crazy drunk people because she wan't sober herself. It was a very hot evening and all she wanted was to take off her shoes and drink some sake. For her horror Naruto and Sasuke were kind of busy.

"Holy crap!" She shoured. "Get some clothes on!"

Naruto and Sasuke jumped off of her desk and quickly got their clothes on.

"Hello, Tzunade-sama." Said Naruto and laughed. Sasuke just waved while giggling.

"Is that what you've been doing for two weeks?" She roared silently and threw her suitcase on the floor. They heard Shizune come up the stairs, mummbling:

"Go upstairs, you lazy pig!"

Tsunade got her eyes off of them and went to Shizune,

"How dare you speak that way to my pig?" She shouted.

"I'm sorry, Tsunade-sama."

"You should be sorry. Go now and make my bed. Poor me some sake too."

"Yes, Tsunade-sama."

Tsunade came back in her office.

"Have you done something useful?"

"Yes, Tsunade-sama. I was at the chuunin exam and am proud to say that most of the gennin of our village passed it."

"Good, Naruto. Now you have to go. Good night to you too ,Sasuke."

***

"Ahahaha! Seriously! That was something she won't forget for a while." Laughed Naruto.

"Sure she won't. What do you say we sleep at the woods? The sky is very beautiful tonight."

"Alright."

They lay on the grass and watched the stars, Naruto was laying on Sasuke's chest.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

the fuck? tsunade.. saw them.. AGAIN... and... DIDNT POUND THEM?? ARE YOU THAT DRUNK WOMAN????


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> the fuck? tsunade.. saw them.. AGAIN... and... DIDNT POUND THEM?? ARE YOU THAT DRUNK WOMAN????



no... at least I think not... she was too drunk and tired to pound them...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

oh god... lazy ass old woman... IF YOU'RE GOING TO USE A JUTSU THAT MAKES YOU YOUNG, THEN AT LEAST ACT YOUNG!! BEAT THEM!! DAMMIT!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh god... lazy ass old woman... IF YOU'RE GOING TO USE A JUTSU THAT MAKES YOU YOUNG, THEN AT LEAST ACT YOUNG!! BEAT THEM!! DAMMIT!



oh... next time :rofl


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

there might me.... but then there will be some one *coughorocough*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> there might me.... but then there will be some one *coughorocough*



wha? Oro? he no beat 'em he... oh he might kill naruto when i think of it...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah.. exactly.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> yeah.. exactly.



*sigh* i hate sakura


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

hey!! we have that in common!! YEA!!!!


----------



## SeventhDan (Jun 24, 2008)

I can hear the excuses now...

"Sorry...uh....we were testing the earthquake resistance of your desk, right Sasuke?"

"It's....kinda weak Lady Hokage."


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

HA!! THats a keeper!! HAHA!!


----------



## SeventhDan (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm sorry I just can't see this whole "thing" with Sasuke and Naruto people keep making ideas over I mean they really have such a hate streak going that the idea of a "connection" wouldn't work.

B-sides Naruto? Nah...totally strait, deffinate follower of the great perverted one. Will probably end up spending later days being hen pecked to death by Hinata as he writes the "war and peace of love." starring Kirasai Hiragawa, the Achilles of lust.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 24, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahahahahaha.. God sis your fucking funny..






I agree.. :rofl Lubg&h is so fucking funny..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

i am? wow.. im funny..


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

Ahahaha.. yeaah..


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 24, 2008)

You are funny.

I'm funny too! Wa- OH A FLY!!!


Sasuke: Ptfff..

Me: Shut up! *kicks sasukes balls*

Naruto: HAHAHA!!!

Me: Your next! *kicks narutos balls*

Ino: HHAHAH!!

Me: Bitch! *hits ino in face*

Now, where was I? Oh yes. I'm funny too!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

aww... claras little sis is growing up to be just like her. that balls trick rocks. IT KICKS ASS! HA!!

itachi: You know... it really all started when you saw that comic of how... deidara 'really' got into the akatsuki.. damn him..
and now only sasuke can revive the uchiha clan?
it: .... i hate you..
love ya too itachi...


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jun 25, 2008)

random. i like random stories. dont care that its a gay pair.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

oh... even he said he likes random!! DARK!! YOU HAVE ANOTHER FAN!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

SeventhDan said:


> I'm sorry I just can't see this whole "thing" with Sasuke and Naruto people keep making ideas over I mean they really have such a hate streak going that the idea of a "connection" wouldn't work.
> 
> B-sides Naruto? Nah...totally strait, deffinate follower of the great perverted one. Will probably end up spending later days being hen pecked to death by Hinata as he writes the "war and peace of love." starring Kirasai Hiragawa, the Achilles of lust.



lol well to reply now the whole idea really grew on me I know it won't probably happened really, but it's a nice thought that's why i write it after all and hello to my new fan/reader,potterpuppetsrule

and claire... I lold at the itachi convercation at your last post LMAO


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah... he's a good little bitch. aren't you itachi?
it: ..... go die.
Love ya too sweets. have a cookie!
it: I LOVE YOU!!
ahhh.. that's nice.... SUCK ON A BRICK!! *kicks itachis shin*
it:


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> yeah... he's a good little bitch. aren't you itachi?
> it: ..... go die.
> Love ya too sweets. have a cookie!
> it: I LOVE YOU!!
> ...



alright stepping in now!

me: alright enough you both get a cookie if you settle down
claire: shut it!
it: yeah seriously leave her kick me
me: are you out of your mind? she would have pulverised you if you weren't one of her faves....
it: i am?
claire: yeah good job, gloria thanks for spoiling it...
me: oh, fuck i have to go....
it: come back here 
me: why?
it: i need more cookies
claire: yeah stay a bit and chat
me: oh... ok


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

itachi is one of my favorites now that i think about it.... 
it: WHAT!??!??!!
i know its so weird...

Chappy?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> itachi is one of my favorites now that i think about it....
> it: WHAT!??!??!!
> i know its so weird...
> 
> Chappy?



alright


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter: seriosuly the hell! why don't i know which one is now?!?

Tsunade bursted in their room.

"That's it! you're gettin powned!" They were just taking a nap and woke up-screaming:

"What the hell?!"

"Yeah you'll see hell! I remembered what I saw...." She shrugged with terror.

Sasuke and Naruto stepped back until their backs toughed the wall.

"Calm down, granny Tsunade no need for violence..." Naruto mummbled.

"No need?!? There is need!" She powned them both in the heads.

"Look now don't make me do this..." Continued Naruto.

"Do what?"

"You really don't want to find out...."

"I do I do! I dare you to show me!" She shouted excitedly. Naruto giggled and winked to Sasuke. He got the hint and they both got naked. Tsumade got a nosebleed and fanited.

"Let's get her out." Said Naruto.

"Yeah we have to really..."


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

*gag gag gag gag* OH GOD!! THATS!! *Gag* THE SICKEST THING EVER!! AHHH!!! BLLLAAAHHHHH!!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2008)

Best chapter yet x3333 Tsunade is a perverttt x3


----------



## SeventhDan (Jun 25, 2008)

*lol well to reply now the whole idea really grew on me I know it won't probably happened really, but it's a nice thought that's why i write it after all*

Not knocking your personal writing ability just to let you know, I get a kick out of stories when they have a comedic angst thing going. 

"He's stalking me!" Naruto snorted as he took off his Jonin vest. "Ever since I brought him back here, makes me wish Sakura would....you know...rape some sense into him or something."

Hinata giggled. "Well....you do have a nice..."

"Don't go there!" Naruto snorted back. "Ugh! I need a vacation!...Away from Sasuke mind you, he clings on me like..."

"Static?"

"Yeah....that."


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 25, 2008)

@dl  OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MMY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *kills self*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 26, 2008)

SeventhDan said:


> *lol well to reply now the whole idea really grew on me I know it won't probably happened really, but it's a nice thought that's why i write it after all*
> 
> Not knocking your personal writing ability just to let you know, I get a kick out of stories when they have a comedic angst thing going.
> 
> ...



well i'm not partculary good at comedy, but  my best... sory if it sucks...


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 26, 2008)

Your good at comedy! Really good! Reps!


EDIT:My PC says that I had given out too many reps in 24 hours...
Sorry..,..But I will rep you!


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jun 27, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh... even she said she likes random!! DARK!! YOU HAVE ANOTHER FAN!!


 you talkin bout me, cause I AM GUY


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

oh...... sorry bout that.... i'll edit that... right now.. sorry...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 27, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> Your good at comedy! Really good! Reps!
> 
> 
> EDIT:My PC says that I had given out too many reps in 24 hours...
> Sorry..,..But I will rep you!



thanks!!!



potterpuppetsrule said:


> you talkin bout me, cause I AM GUY



yeah she was talkin bout you... lol said she was sorry...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter ???

Naruto shivered as he longed for Sasuke's touch. ANother tear rolled down his cheek and fell on the already wet pillow. It has only been a day since Sasuke left Konoha and Naruto hadn't eater, slept or went out.

_Flashback
"I have to go now." he whsipered in his ear.
"Do you really have to go?" Moaned Naruto with a childish voice."I want you to stay."
"Please, Mr. Huggles don't pout. You know I have to..." He softly kissed Naruto's cheek and headed for the door. Naruto caught his hand and pulled him back into a kiss. When they broke it he said:
"I won't be getting any of those for days. I can't let you go without giving me one."
Sasuke's reply was another kiss.Deeper-their tongues playing one with the other, hands stroking chest.
Flashback_

Naruto dragged himself out of his bed only to see what time it was. The sun was setting. He looked at the rising stars.
"Sasuke..." He whispered sadly.
***
Sasuke gazed at the sky and sighed. He was at the sound village to meet his sensei. Sasuke slowly went in the well-known house. His steps echoed in the empty room.
"Oro-sensei?" He called and got no reply. In a second something flashed and he saw his sensei. Blood was dripping from the wound on his stomach.
"Sensei!" He despareately shouted. Sasuke approached Oro and kneeled beside him. His blood-red and warm was flowing on Sasuke's hands.
"I will get help." He whispered and quickly headed to Konoha to bring Tsunade.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

AHA!! OROCHIMARU GOT STABBED!! MUAHAHAA!!!! oh wait.. that's... i don't know if it's bad or good.. so... I DONT KNOW!! HAHAHA!!
guess how the reaction will be... HA!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 27, 2008)

ORO!!! He's one of my favorite charaters! 

I'll help you! *trys to heal wound*

Oro: Get away from me! *kicks her stomach*

Me: You bastard....


----------



## Morphine (Jun 28, 2008)

lol don't worry oro will be ok


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter ???

Sasuke stepped in the Hokage office. He loked around and smiled at the sight of the desk.
"Tsunade?" He called. She was in the balcony and came in the room. "You have to help me." He said.
"Oh, yeah? And why should I?"
Sasuke grinned.
"I'll tell you. I know about your book."
"B-bbook?" She studdered.
"Oh, yes! `Seduction One on One`. Remember? You know I'll tell Jiraiya and he'll want you to do research together. Picture it: you and Pervy Sage watching the ladies in a hot bath... his hand under the water `accidentaly` touching your tigh and..."
"Stop!" She shouted. "I will come just don't tell Pervy Sage... I mean Jiraiya."
*** 
Tsunade kneeled before Oro and put her hands on him. one on the chest and one on the stomach. Her chakra covered her hands and started glowing in bright green. In a few minutes he slowly opened his yellow eyes and smiled at the sight of Tsunade.
"Tsunade? What are you doing here?"
She smiled.
"Saving your life, albino." She said almost lovingly.
Sasuke raised his eyebrows. _What the?_ Tsunade saw his blood drift away.
"I have to go." She said and disappeared in smoke.
"Oro-sensei? Is there something between you and Tsunade?" he asked as he approached him.
"No..." Oro stood up.
"Shame on you, Oro-sensei, lying to your student."
"Crap." Oro grunted.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2008)

love those chapters! Keep them coming! Though I cant really imagine Sasuke HELPING Oro 0..o


----------



## Morphine (Jun 28, 2008)

Kezer_Uzumaki said:


> love those chapters! Keep them coming! Though I cant really imagine Sasuke HELPING Oro 0..o



why not? he's his sensei after all...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 28, 2008)

oh my god... oro.. and tsunade... they... they... *gag* oh god... im gonna.. im gonna.. AGH!! *gag*BLLLLLAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!! OH GOD!!!!!!


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jun 28, 2008)

O_o. wtf. orochimaru and.. and.. tsunade.wtf.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 29, 2008)

lol lol lol and lol! what's wrong with OroxTsunade?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter ???

Naruto had just dozed off when Sasuke quietly stepped in the room. 
He hadn't slept for two days straight. Sasuke smiled as he heard Naruto talk in his sleep:
`Come on Sasuke! Don't play hard to get I know you ain't....` Sasuke giggled and jumped on top of
Naruto. Surprisingly he didn't scream and just opened his eyes.
"Sasuke!" He happily squealed. "What took you so long?"
"Just a little problem." He replied and giggled. "I'm not hard to get." Added Sasuke.
"What are you talking about?" Asked Naruto with a goofy face expression.
"You were talking in your sleep `Come on Sasuke! Don't play hard to get I know you ain't...`" He quoted.
The blonde laughed. "I must have had a dream of you."
"No more sleeping come on get up!" Sasuke dragged him out of the bed,
"Wha? You don't want to stay?" He moaned unhappily and struggled. Naruto pulled Sasuke on the floor and climbed on top of him.
"Stay here now." The blonde closed Sasuke's eyes. "Guess what's next..." He whispered in his ear and kissed him softly.


----------



## akatsuki8 (Jun 29, 2008)

don't know what to think yet


----------



## Morphine (Jun 29, 2008)

akatsuki8 said:


> don't know what to think yet



lol why not? you have to think something like: `this is gay` or `cool! i wanna read some more!`


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 29, 2008)

Woo NaruSasu-ness WOO! =D *Is Obsessed*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 30, 2008)

Kezer_Uzumaki said:


> Woo NaruSasu-ness WOO! =D *Is Obsessed*



*is obsessed too*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

you are both SICK!!! sure i don't mind the pair... but.. obsessed? WTF!?!?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> you are both SICK!!! sure i don't mind the pair... but.. obsessed? WTF!?!?



*still obsessed* so what? i like being obsessed...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

.............. *hits dark on forehead* you are just too much.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> .............. *hits dark on forehead* you are just too much.



whaaaaat?! how dare you hit my forhead?!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

eh, what i do...... you're lucky that hand wasn't a knife and your forehead... your neck.
inner: ....... she's got a point.
and a pointy knife!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 3, 2008)

@clarie


OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ORO AND TSU????!!!!

Orochimaru/Tsunade: *makes out*

Me: OMFG!!! MY EYES!!!! THEY BURN!!!!! *kills self agian*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

*blink blink* Im sorry... my eyes are already burned, what are they doin?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2008)

i have a chapter, but i'm too lazy to write it now i've updated Miko Uchiha and that took it out of me
inner: see? lazy ass bitch
*nodds* what did you say?
inner: nuthin...


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 3, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> *blink blink* Im sorry... my eyes are already burned, what are they doin?






*rises from dead*


They were makeing out and-

WTF!!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?

THEY ARE DOING FU FU NO NO!!!

OMFG!!











@dark



She said "lazy ass bitch"

Dun worry! I'll hurt inner!

Inner: Shit....

me: HI-YA! *hurts inner*

inner: Ow...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

oh... that's what they- fu fu no no?? Wtf????? Sounds like a fucking poodle!!
well if they're doing that then... *tolds barrel of sake and sasuke of edge of cliff* STOP OR ILL DO IT!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 4, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh... that's what they- fu fu no no?? Wtf????? Sounds like a fucking poodle!!
> well if they're doing that then... *tolds barrel of sake and* sasuke of edge of cliff** STOP OR ILL DO IT!!!!



o.O what? edge? cliff? you stop right now! no throw sasuke *pouts* [i hope you ain't gonna pull mi lips down like clara]

EDIT: i miss clara


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

-_- you want to remember clara? Ok... *makes clone*
clone: CHA!!! NO POUTING ALLOWED!! *pulls on darks lips*


----------



## Misumi_chan (Jul 4, 2008)

BOY OH BOY is it good. I lurve yaoi. X3


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 4, 2008)

@clarie

????

Well, clara does no no cha cha, you do, the slideing on the waves I think.

Ok, how about this. So so cha cha.

Oro: SASUKE!!!!

Tsu: NO!!! PLEASE NO!!!!

Oro: DON'T HURT OUR SON!!!!!

Tsu: PLEASE DON'T!!!!!

Me: Hmmm... Well... What do you think si-WHAT THE DAMN FUCK?!??! SON!!?!?! Oh god... Throw him over the cliff sis.


@dark

Its ok Dark, don't cry.  Even thou I miss my sis too... Wa.. Clara...


@misumi

your siggy pic is L!!! 

I LOVE L!


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 5, 2008)

cute fanfiction x]


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Byakkö said:


> cute fanfiction x]



thank you


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

dear god..... in the words Juf Dunhams puppet that's the dead terrorist:


> SILENCE!!!! *whispers* I kill you!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> dear god..... in the words Juf Dunhams puppet that's the dead terrorist:



*wtf? who me? why?

EDIT: please reply to Make Me Different and Sasuke : A Cry For Help so i could update.​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

ok ok ok!!1


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ok ok ok!!1



*you'll comment? reaaaly?​*  *Thanks!​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

*rolls eyes* Yea yea...


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> *rolls eyes* Yea yea...



*you deserve a hug
inner: don't go there! again with the hugs!
no huggie? *puppy eyes*
inner: no! stop hugging people damn you freak
 i no freak u freak ​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

NO HUG
..............


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> NO HUG
> ..............



i didn't *shakes head*
inner: but wanted to
shut it i'll sing the barbie song again
inner: x___X


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

sasuke hates the barbie song, makes him go crazy.
sa: shut up..
barbie song.
sa: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 5, 2008)

Clara had a story that siad something about the Barbie song. Omg it was so fucking funny.

Me: *sings barbie song*

Sa: NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Me: Suck it up you baby! *kicks sasukes stomach*

Sa: WAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!  *sniff*

Me: SHUT THE FUCK UP! *kicks again*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2008)

*alright for all you crazed up readers-update is coming!​*"You're sleeping again..." Said the Uchiha and hit the blonde in the ribs. He jumped up, shouting:
"I want ramen!" In a few seconds he looked at Sasuke with a dull face expression.
"What the hell, Sasuke?"
"You were sleeping." He groaned.
"I haven't slept two days straight."
"And why not?" Asked Sasuke as he stood up and approached the irrtated Naruto.
"Because when you left you took my heart out."
"Aww!" Squealed sasuke.
"Yeah and now you're gonna say you didn't miss me at all. Mr. I Have No Feelings Whatsoever."
"Of course I did you clumsy idiot!:
Naruto grinned.
"So why did you wake me?"
"You know Oro-sensei... and Tsunade is... you know how he does the thing with the other thing and Tsunade... and..."
"Spit it out!" Yelled Naruto.
"I think Oro-sensei and Tsunade are dating."
"What?!" Shrieked Naruto. "Granny Tsunade and the Pervy Snake Dude?"
"Watch what you say about my sensei!"
"Oh,... sorry..."
"Baka..."
***
"Do we really have to meet like that?" Complained Oro as he stepped in Tsunade's secret lair.
"Yes, albino. Unless you want me to stop being Hokage and get banned from Konoha."
He shook his head.
"Nonetheless ou love shouldn't be a secret."
"It should... at least from Jiraiya."
Oro looked away at the mentioning of Pervy sage.
"You've always liked him better."
Tsunade gigled.
"Jealous?"
"Of course not. I can kill him for you."
"Riiight."
"I can!"
"Yeah... I believe you."
"You should." 
She giggled again.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 6, 2008)

WooHoo go NaruSasu.... OroTsu?! JIT X TSU FTW!!!! *kicks a random wall* HELLZ YEAH!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2008)

Kezer_Uzumaki said:


> WooHoo go NaruSasu.... OroTsu?! JIT X TSU FTW!!!! *kicks a random wall* HELLZ YEAH!



*inner: *shouts* what? OROTSU FTW! OROTSU is pure win! *kicks a wall*
yeah inner said what i wanted to. the hell OroTsu is nice.. JirTsu isn't good... no good for me.

EDIT: Your sig is so small 0_0 i can never get mine to be so small *looks at sig* see how big it is?​*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 7, 2008)

JiraTsu? WTF?! No fucking way. Will that ever happen


----------



## Morphine (Jul 9, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> JiraTsu? WTF?! No fucking way. Will that ever happen



*yeah! now you're talking!!!​*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 12, 2008)

XD OroTsu will happen. I think. Chappy sis?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 12, 2008)

OH MY GOD!! *throws up constantly* AGHHH!!!!!!!! BLAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! OH GOD!! BLAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! OW!! OW!!! BLAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 12, 2008)

Here, heres a barf bag. *gives sis barf bag the size of a house*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2008)

*i'm updateless... i ended three fics and haven't got the concentration to think of anything. I'm having a Naruto Shippuden (older series) marathon and am starting to watch Blood+ , so you can say i'm very busy.​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 13, 2008)

blood+ is very good, don't be surprised when riku dies and say that diva is a whore, that's what i said. or did you already get to that part?
naruto shippuden, now that's a good series. I HATE IT WHEN GAARA-KUN DIES!! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> blood+ is very good, don't be surprised when riku dies and say that diva is a whore, that's what i said. or did you already get to that part?
> naruto shippuden, now that's a good series. I HATE IT WHEN GAARA-KUN DIES!! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*dammit Claire! I just started watching Bood+ and am on the second episode! I HATE SPOILERS!!!!​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 13, 2008)

oh... sorry.... just forget that then... but... just a heads up on it.... i hate diva... whore...
isn't haji HOT?!?! *fangirl scream* I love him... especially his music! it's so quiet!! Aww!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 13, 2008)

@dark

 Your just like my bf, he hates spoilers too, but you are not dumb as shit....


@clarie

Haji: *plays music*

Me: *faints*

Saya: Back off bitch... he's mine....

Me: Shut it.

Saya: I'll kill you...

Haji: Oh shit....Dammit... Now I gotta get my hands bloody.....
*gets ready for fight*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 14, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh... sorry.... just forget that then... but... just a heads up on it.... i hate diva... whore...
> isn't haji HOT?!?! *fangirl scream* I love him... especially his music! it's so quiet!! Aww!!



*another fangirl scream from me too! he's HOT!!! ​*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 14, 2008)

Solomons cute.... But Haji is smexy.... pek


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> Solomons cute.... But Haji is smexy.... pek



*yeah... smexyyyy....​*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 17, 2008)

Haji: I'm better looking.

Solo: No, I am.

Haji: I make music.

Solo: I have blue roses.

Haji: I've been with Saya for years.

Solo: I've been smileing to her but you don't.

Haji: Thats it... *unwarps arm*

Solo: Hm. bring it. *arm transforms*

Saya: *sigh* Guys....

Haji: *stabs solomon*

Solo: *stabs haji*

Saya: Stop fighting!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 19, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> Haji: I'm better looking.
> 
> Solo: No, I am.
> 
> ...



*hello? you have brains, don't you?
Solo & Haji: *nodd*
then stop behaving like brainless idiots!!!*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 19, 2008)

Saya: Thank you. 

Haji: ..................*looks at solomon*

Solo: ...................*looks at haji*

Me: Hey! Don't you guys start now... *eyes glow red*

Haji: O_O Saya.. Have you got a twin or something?... *looks at hina's eyes*

Saya: *looks at hina's eyes* Wow! YAY! Someone just like me. ^^

Solomon:...? I think she might kill us.... *looks at haji*

Me: *looks at both of them*

Haji/Solo: AHHHH! RUN!! *runs away*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 20, 2008)

*hehe nice one,sis!

"Hey...do you think our relationship will work out?" Asked Sasuke.
"Sure...we have an unbreakable bond here." Said Naruto while yawining. "Nothing NOTHING can hold me back from you...and don't get all horny on me now."
"What are you talking about!?" The Uchiha shrieked.
"Oh,you know every time I say something like that you jump on me."
"I do not!"
"Oh,really?We do it so often I barely have time to sleep..."
Sasuke smacked Naruto on the head.
"Baka...you killed the moment."*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 20, 2008)

*I've been a slacker lately,not making long chapters ones that have a meaning.I've been making them comic and all but now a longer dramatic chapter.

It was nights in Konoha.The moon was behind the clouds and it was very dark.Naruto had a bad dream and woke up,hoping that his companion will cheer him up.Naruto turned around but Sasuke wasn't laying where he used to.His side was very cold.Naruto jumped up and noticed a trail of blood from the white sheet to the front door.
"Sasuke!" He cried.Naruto felt empty.Every second felt like a year without Sasuke.He decided that enough time was lost and quickly got dressed.Naruto head for Kakashi's place.
"Kakashi-sensei!" He shouted and started knocking on the door loudly.Kakashi opened a bit sleepily.
"What?"
"I need Pakkun."
"Eh?What?"
"Are you gonna let me in?" He shouted impatiently and went in. "Listen carefully.Sasuke has been kidnapped.Summon Pakkun so I can find him."
Kakashi had trouble understanding what was said to him when he was half asleep so he repeated what he understood to make sure it was correct.
"Sasuke-kidnapped.Summon Pakkun...right..." Kakshi bit his thumb and pressed his hand to the floor. "Summoning!" Pakkun appeared in smoke.
"Hey,Naruto."
"No time for talking!Find Sasuke!"
"Alright,no need to shout.Have you got anything from him?"
"Yeah,I'm wearing his jacket."
Pakkun sniffed and jumped from the open window.Naruto didn't bother to say goodbye and went out too.
-----
It was morning and Naruto and Pakkun were still running.
"Are we even getting close?" Asked Naruto and almost fell of a tree he stepped on for a second.
"Yes.A bit longer and we'll be there."
Pakkun lead Naruto to an open field and stopped.
"Why are we stopping?"
"We're here."
"What dog food are you eating?I see nothing!"
"Under us,you fool!"
"Eh?Under us?" Naruto looked at the ground. "How do I get there?"
"Gee I don't know...maybe you can blast the ground with a lot of chakra and open a whole through which you can jump down!" Shouted Pakkun.
"Riight...I knew that." Naruto got a lot of chakra on his right hand and hit the ground.He created a whole big enough for him to jump down.So he did,shouting:
"You can go now,Pakkun!"
Naruto landed softly on his feet in a huge,dark room.There were only a few candles shedding light on the faces of the Akatsuki.In the center of the room Naruto saw Sasuke.He was laying on the floor unconscious and wounded.Naruto's chakra started glowing in red.
"You will pay for this." He growled out,his K-9's getting bigger,whisker scars getting deeper,nails growing longer.He summoned Kyuubi.*


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome Chappy!! Keep it up ^^


----------



## Morphine (Jul 20, 2008)

Kezer_Uzumaki said:


> Awesome Chappy!! Keep it up ^^



*I'll do my best.*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 25, 2008)

*Hmm...maybe setting this thing free wasn't my best idea...what if it escapes?,thought Naruto.Altough he seemed very confident he was a bit scared.
"Alright,listen up you no good pack of criminls!There's two ways we can do this.First you give Sasuke back and none of you dies or second you don't give him back.I get my foxy friend to kill you and I get Sasuke back.It's up to you."
"We're not afraid of you." Said Itachi.
"You don't need to.It's him you should be frightened of." He pointed at Kyuubi.
"What makes you think we won't transport ourselves outta here?" Muttered Deidara.
"Oh,yeah?Try to!Multi Shadow Clone Jutsu!" A lot of Narutos appeared and surrounded every one of the Akatsuki. "Transport yourself outta this!!!" Shouted Naruto.
"Alright we give.Get the loser and flee." Said Sasori.
"He's not a loser you no good excuse for a puppet master!Now get out of my way." He growled out and went to Sasuke.The love of his life was barely breathing.Naruto took him,got Kyuubi back and went out.
"This isn't the last you'll see of me." He shouted at the exit.*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2008)

wow.... you do know the kyuubi is freakin huge right? *gasp* Maybe naruto summoned a mini kyuubi!! OOOOHHH!!! That's soooo cute!!! yes you are!! Yes you are!!!
mini kyuubi: ........ i will... kill you..
OOOHHHHH!!! SOOOO CUTE!!!! *cuddles with kyuubi mini*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 26, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> wow.... you do know the kyuubi is freakin huge right? *gasp* Maybe naruto summoned a mini kyuubi!! OOOOHHH!!! That's soooo cute!!! yes you are!! Yes you are!!!
> mini kyuubi: ........ i will... kill you..
> OOOHHHHH!!! SOOOO CUTE!!!! *cuddles with kyuubi mini*



*no it ain't!!! the room was HUGE as I said*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 26, 2008)

then why did you say 'he GRABBED Kyuubi....' eh??? EH??? im picky today...


----------



## Morphine (Jul 27, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> then why did you say 'he GRABBED Kyuubi....' eh??? EH??? im picky today...



*grabbed?!I never said grabbed!*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 27, 2008)

*I'm too impatient to wait for a reply.This will be the end of Hidden Feelings.Keep your sobbing to a minimum.

"I told you everything will be ok." Naruto said and grinned,trying to hide the unpleasant feeling of sorrow he had.Sasuke was laying in his arms,looking at his blue eyes.Naruto heard Sasuke's heart beat get slower.
"Don't do that.You can't die.Granny Tsunade checked you and said you're as strong as a bull."
"I'm...sorry..." Sasuke whispered and slowly closed his eyes.Naruto could no longer hear his heart beat.
"No!No!You can't die!I won't let you!" He shook him-no result.Tears started rolling down Naruto's cheeks falling on Sasuke's peacfull face.Naruto couldn't stop sobbing and crying.
"You can't be de-dead..." He stuttered and hugged Sasuke's still warm body praying for Death to come sooner and reunite him with his lost love.*


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2008)

I cant really say that was a sad ending, it was for Naruto bless his little broken heart but Sasuke dies so...  But yeah for everyone out there who doesnt want Sasuke to die that would be really sad D:


----------



## Morphine (Jul 27, 2008)

Kezer_Uzumaki said:


> I cant really say that was a sad ending, it was for Naruto bless his little broken heart but Sasuke dies so...  But yeah for everyone out there who doesnt want Sasuke to die that would be really sad D:


*
well...nice of you to say so?yeah if there are Sasu fans reading my stuff [I think not] they will be sad...*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 27, 2008)

............... *tapes mouth shut*
inner: *tapes mouth shut*
second inner: Wtf?? THAT WAS SAD!!
inner: *shakes head*
*shakes head*
second: Then why did you...?
inner: *writes on paper* 'FUNNY'
second: HOW WAS THAT FUNNY?!?!
*writes on paper* 'CORNY'
second: Oh for gods sake!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 28, 2008)

*crys a littel*

Now I kinda believ in the pairing... 

Here Naruto!

Naruto: Hm?

Me: *kills*

Naruto: X-X

Me: Far well....


----------



## Morphine (Jul 28, 2008)

*so are you or are you not sad?*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 28, 2008)

second inner: Hinata's sad, i don't think those two idiots are..
inner: *clawing at throat, giggling*
*snickering behind tape, on ground*
second: YOU TWO HAVE NO TASTE IN BEAUTIFUL ART!!!!
inner: *writes on paper* 'SORRY'
*Writes on paper* 'LASERS GO PEW!!!'
second: Oh that's all... short attention span kickin in huh....


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> second inner: Hinata's sad, i don't think those two idiots are..
> inner: *clawing at throat, giggling*
> *snickering behind tape, on ground*
> second: YOU TWO HAVE NO TASTE IN BEAUTIFUL ART!!!!
> ...



*oh,come on! we all need corny in our lives
Sachiko: noo we don't
I do
Sachiko: noo you're just emo crazy 2day after you did 2 cuts on you left wrist.wasn't one enough? damn...
you didn;t have to say that you know...
Sachiko: why not you emo!?
*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 29, 2008)

sis.... how many times must we tell you... no cutting aloud. At least try not cutting your wrist.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 30, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> sis.... how many times must we tell you... no cutting aloud. At least try not cutting your wrist.



*
Spoiler:  



i'm sorry i was feeling very down yestarday and it kind of jumped in my hand and stuff... :sweat


*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 30, 2008)

oh.. it jumped hmmm???? And define the word jump hmmm???? does it mean you randomly felt for a sharp object and then it slipped hmmmm??? HMMMM?!??!?
deidara: HEY!! That's my english punchline!!
shut up deidara, you're not emo.
deidara: MY ARMS BLEW UP!!
sai: Whoever took your arms didn't spare your penis.
dei&me: SAI!!! SHUT THE FUCK UP!! I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 30, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh.. it jumped hmmm???? And define the word jump hmmm???? does it mean you randomly felt for a sharp object and then it slipped hmmmm??? HMMMM?!??!?
> deidara: HEY!! That's my english punchline!!
> shut up deidara, you're not emo.
> deidara: MY ARMS BLEW UP!!
> ...



*
Spoiler:  



well it went like this. i went to it and it jumped in my hand. then made me go to the bathroom and kinda sipped and shit. twice...


*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 30, 2008)

-.- god... you realllly need to get rid of those razors.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Aug 5, 2008)

Be careful sis, if you hit the right place on your wirst. IT CAN KILL YOU DAMMIT!! *shakes sis*
I WAS FUCKING WORRIED WHEN I SAW THAT POST!

Inner: SHE WAS FUCKING WORRYED!

Me: Shut the fuck up.

Inner: HINATAS GOT THE HOTS FOR SOME OF THE AKATSUKI BOYS!! WOOT WOOT!

Hidan/Itachi/Sasori/Deidara: REALLY!? *blush*

Me: *stabs inner* I TOLD YOU TO SHUT THE FUCK UP!

Inner: Whaaaa shes being mean to me...Whaaaaa.

Me: GROW THE FUCK UP DAMN YOU!!

Hidan/Itachi/Sasori/Deidara:  okkkkk... We are still here.

Me:....And I care why....? GO THE FUCK HOME!! *beating up inner*


----------



## Morphine (Aug 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> -.- god... you realllly need to get rid of those razors.



*it's a little pocket knife*



~~Hinata~~ said:


> Be careful sis, if you hit the right place on your wirst. IT CAN KILL YOU DAMMIT!! *shakes sis*
> I WAS FUCKING WORRIED WHEN I SAW THAT POST!
> 
> Inner: SHE WAS FUCKING WORRYED!
> ...



*chill,sis ok? I don't wanna kill myself that bad yet. I don't cut the veins. Only the skin.ok?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 5, 2008)

you have a pocket knife?!! LUCKY!! I wouldn't cut myself!! I'D CUT OTHER PEOPLE!!! I would literally be queen of the school!!! I'D BE MORE POWERFUL THEN THAT TEACHERS!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Aug 5, 2008)

@morp

Ok.  I cut myslef one day and I cut WAY to deep.  
My mom get worry. And my dad got pissed. 

@clara

I have a pocket knife. *shows kinfe*
At my school, I put a pice of paper up that said:

Wanted: For saying "Un" WAY TOO MUCH.
*deidara's pic*
Reward: $9900


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 5, 2008)

haha! lol!! That is funny!! Haha!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Aug 5, 2008)

*I am waiting for someone to see it. XD I hope the teachers don't know that I did it. Or my ass is toast! *cuts inner with pocket knife*

Inner: Clara! HELP ME! Plwease? *puppy dog eyes*

Me: Shut the fuck up, she won't fall for that!

Inner: Plwease? *gives clara a pic of gaara naked*

Me: DAMMIT! NUUUUU! SHE WILL FALL FOR TTHAT!!*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 6, 2008)

guuguahguahgah... *holds up saw*
ehhhhehehehee... *grabs gaara pic* hehehee....  *walks towards hinata*


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2008)

*the knife' my Dad's haha he has no clue what i've been using it for  hope he doesn't find out *


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 7, 2008)

if he does, i'll give you some advice... *opens random door* RUN!!!
inner: *looks at clara, then open door, looks at morphia, runs out door*
wow.. it worked.. *throws gernade out door, slams door shut, explosion heard outside* Yeah!!! ^^


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> if he does, i'll give you some advice... *opens random door* RUN!!!
> inner: *looks at clara, then open door, looks at morphia, runs out door*
> wow.. it worked.. *throws gernade out door, slams door shut, explosion heard outside* Yeah!!! ^^



*advice?!  he'll ground me for life!*



elimasmx said:


> I loved the fanfic!!
> Is great!!
> I need moar plzz
> it was really fun reading the comments of everyone LOL



*thanks! i was kinda thinking of posting a squeal but 6 fics? been there done that. too stresfull. i might have to end one of them in the near future. anyway i'll think about it,ok?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 8, 2008)

oh.. well then... *opens door* RUN!!!!
inner: I'm not doin that again..
-.- *throws fifty out door*
inner: *runs out door*
  *throws two gernades out door, slams door shut* this is just to easy!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh.. well then... *opens door* RUN!!!!
> inner: I'm not doin that again..
> -.- *throws fifty out door*
> inner: *runs out door*
> *throws two gernades out door, slams door shut* this is just to easy!!



*who's running?! your inner? can i run too?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 8, 2008)

you can run, run through this door... it leads out... not in a wall..
inner: I hate you...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 10, 2008)

elimasmx said:


> YAY!!
> *runs in circles*



*oh,alright. i'll end one fic and post the sequel today*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 10, 2008)

aahhh.... crap... STOP MAKIN SO MANY DAMMIT!!  It's hard to keep up!! It's so frustrating!! I think i read one of them twice!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> aahhh.... crap... STOP MAKIN SO MANY DAMMIT!!  It's hard to keep up!! It's so frustrating!! I think i read one of them twice!!!



sorry I gots many ideas in my head.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

well then put em in a sto- ok me shut up now...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> well then put em in a sto- ok me shut up now...



i am putting them into stories already


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

ARGH!! DAMMIT!!!

now it'll be chaos adn more confusion. ....damn..


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ARGH!! DAMMIT!!!
> 
> now it'll be chaos adn more confusion. ....damn..



*what you want another story?! don't make me...not again... *


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

i said nothing. and i will say nothing.


----------

